# Millennium BCP - Castanheira da Pera



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

For anyone who may have an account. 
First the bad news, the branch is closing and business being transferred to Ansiao branch. 
Second the good news, Sr Antunes (the manager) is also going and will manage our accounts from there. Thank goodness. He is one of the really great bank managers.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info Maggy. 

Very sorry but not surprised to see them close & I guess we need to be grateful that Sr. Antunes will still be available to help us.

As you say, he's a star!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Maggy Crawford said:


> For anyone who may have an account.
> First the bad news, the branch is closing and business being transferred to Ansiao branch.
> Second the good news, Sr Antunes (the manager) is also going and will manage our accounts from there. Thank goodness. He is one of the really great bank managers.


Jose Antunes is indeed a lovely guy as you say and I do hope that his residency in Ansiao is long and happy, both for his sake and yours. 

From bitter experience though, I know that is not how Millennium works. My girlfriend was a manager at a branch in Coimbra when they decided to close it. They moved her to another branch to 'look after her customers'. Sadly that lasted less than three months before she was offered an early bath and retirement. The MIllennium thinking at the moment seems to be the younger the better, regardless of experience.

If that is what is in store for Sr. Antunes, you can rest assured that the current Manager at Ansiao is from the same mould and will serve you very well indeed.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the warning. Is the current manager still José Henriques Pires or Pires Henriques who was previously manager at Castanheira?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Maggy Crawford said:


> Thanks for the warning. Is the current manager still José Henriques Pires or Pires Henriques who was previously manager at Castanheira?


That's the man and we know him simply as José Henriques. The lad has been around; Lisbon/Castanheira/Ansião/Castanheira and now back in Ansião. As you know him you will know what a lovely, helpful guy he is and speaks good English too.

If you see him, say hi from Colin & Graça.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reassurance and will do. We did get along very well with him prior to his transfer to Ansiao. Unfortunately his employee was Didia was not so helpful and sold us a completely useless savings plan which was not what we wanted and lost us some money. She is now plying the same tricks on friends of ours with BCP apparently.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Maggie. You cannot imagine the pressure they are under to meet targets and there will always be some that are not as professional as they should be. If we ever get to meet up for that coffee or lunch, we can share a few more tales that I would not want to print here. Graça seems to think that Didia moved on to Santander but is not sure.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

That would be great. I have to go to Coimbra HUC for regular checkups so it is a possibility. I agree about targets but it is just unfortunate when you get caught out. The person in question regularly dogged the heels of my friend every time she went into her branch of BCP to the point that she felt stalked so that is good news for her.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Maggy Crawford said:


> That would be great. I have to go to Coimbra HUC for regular checkups so it is a possibility. I agree about targets but it is just unfortunate when you get caught out. The person in question regularly dogged the heels of my friend every time she went into her branch of BCP to the point that she felt stalked so that is good news for her.


Drop me a PM next time you're coming over Maggie and we'll pop up to HUC.


----------

